# Enlever sticker



## cinemashow (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai voulu enlever un sticker sur un MacBook blanc, mais il reste plein de colle dessus.
Quel produit pourrais-je utiliser pour enlever la colle sans attaquer la peinture des coques extérieures ?

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2009)

les archives....

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/probleme-cosmetique-vraiment-204493.html


----------



## cinemashow (18 Mars 2009)

Merci.

Et désolé j'avais pas trouvé dans la fonction recherche...


----------



## boddy (10 Juillet 2012)

Bon...
Ben...
Depuis 2009, il a sans doute trouvé


----------

